# BLD Sub30.04 12 times.Can I get sub29??



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Dec 1, 2010)

Today I get sub30.04 for BLD practice.I stopped practice for 3 months. I restart practice recently.I find I am still on the way of achiving my goal : get sub30 for BLD.
I still have some good idea and still can get some good alg. I will not stop. You konw some new good idea and some good speed is my encouragement.
[video]http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMjEzODQ5OTc2.html[/video]
Practice before the competition.26+S.


----------



## Faz (Dec 1, 2010)

roll roll gogogo


----------



## bigbee99 (Dec 1, 2010)

I believe that you can get sub 29. Since it says that you didn't practice for 3 months, I believe that if you practice consistently, then sub 29 is definitely possible.


----------



## That70sShowDude (Dec 1, 2010)

Insanity. Did you fail to roll or something?


----------



## CubeLTD (Dec 1, 2010)

=O.. Your mem on the that 25 sec, must've been close to sub 10 seconds..


----------



## aronpm (Dec 1, 2010)

CubeLTD said:


> =O.. Your mem on the that 25 sec, must've been close to sub 10 seconds..


 
Sub10 isn't really hard.


----------



## Carrot (Dec 1, 2010)

Those times are astonishing =D


----------



## moogra (Dec 1, 2010)

Before competitions... I take it you're back? Or is this your new competition thing you're starting? Either way, good luck. You're great at BLD.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Dec 1, 2010)

moogra said:


> Before competitions... I take it you're back? Or is this your new competition thing you're starting? Either way, good luck. You're great at BLD.


 
Yes. I am back. There have many competitions in China. I am back and my dream is to create fastest speed during the competition.
Thanks for your blessings.


----------



## Shack (Dec 1, 2010)

awesome times and very good english


----------



## avgdi (Dec 1, 2010)

So crazy! I am sure with practice you can be sub29. Keep it up man.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Dec 1, 2010)

avgdi said:


> So crazy! I am sure with practice you can be sub29. Keep it up man.


Thanks for your encouragement . I do really need the encouragement like yours. You encourage me practice harder.


----------



## x-colo-x (Dec 1, 2010)

Awesome!


----------



## Shack (Dec 1, 2010)

Hai Yan definetly go get the sub 29!! 

I was wondering if you can contribute to this list: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25664-A-list-of-edge-cycles


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 1, 2010)

Wtffffffff so fast 0_0

Of course you can sub 29 average of 12 on 3x3 bld 

What is your personal best single? Sub 20?


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Dec 1, 2010)

19.69S is my personal best single.


----------



## Hai Yan Zhuang (Dec 1, 2010)

Shack said:


> Hai Yan definetly go get the sub 29!!
> 
> I was wondering if you can contribute to this list: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?25664-A-list-of-edge-cycles


 
I am not good at write alg.But you can ask me which one do you feel slow,I will try to give you fater one.


----------



## ben1996123 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> 19.69S is my personal best single.


 
:-O


----------



## TimMc (Dec 1, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> There have many competitions in China.


 
CCA?

Tim.


----------



## Mr Cubism (Dec 1, 2010)

That´s really good news you have started practicing again, and with that kind of results...wow!
I can sense epic things the day you return into WCA competitions!


----------



## Andreaillest (Dec 1, 2010)

19.69? WTF! Insanely fast.


----------



## HaraldS (Dec 1, 2010)

I first thought you meant 30.04 single! But average sick... Go for sub 29 i know you can do it!


----------



## AnnoyingApple (Dec 1, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> I am not good at write alg.But you can ask me which one do you feel slow,I will try to give you fater one.


 

I remember reading somewhere that you use 800+ braindead algs to solve every possible combination (from a fixed buffer?) Could you maybe give us the list? I'm sure many would be glad to rewrite the algs and check for mistakes for you. Good to see you back and practising.


----------



## a small kitten (Dec 1, 2010)

> I remember reading somewhere that you use 800+ braindead algs to solve every possible combination (from a fixed buffer?) Could you maybe give us the list? I'm sure many would be glad to rewrite the algs and check for mistakes for you. Good to see you back and practising



I'm sure that if he actually uses those algs to do bld with success the algs should be mistake free.

Haiyan, are you coming back to WCA in the future?


----------



## AnnoyingApple (Dec 1, 2010)

Well, he said he's not good at typing out the algs. That's what I meant by that.


----------



## Godmil (Dec 1, 2010)

Those times are amazing! well done


----------



## amostay2004 (Dec 1, 2010)

a small kitten said:


> I'm sure that if he actually uses those algs to do bld with success the algs should be mistake free.
> 
> Haiyan, are you coming back to WCA in the future?


 
I don't think he can even if he wants to.


----------



## riffz (Dec 1, 2010)

Hai Yan Zhuang said:


> 19.69S is my personal best single.


----------

